# Baratza Forte thoughts?



## dillonmr (Jan 1, 2015)

As a all round grinder for espresso , drip , French press how does the Baratza Forte preform?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Not sure it measures up for pour over/drip brewing. As an espresso grinder it's expensive for what it offers.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

At new prices £700 ? Hmm


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

General consensus from previous similar discussions have been along the lines of:

Buy best bang-for-buck espresso grinder (e.g. 2nd hand commercial)

Buy Feldgrind or similar hand grinder for brewed

Jack of all trades = master of none!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

An other grinder espresso - scales - hand grinder - still change from a new forte


----------



## dillonmr (Jan 1, 2015)

It was a second hand one I was looking at and didn't see it for a primary espresso grinder so will prob give it a miss.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

It's just TOO pricey!

Lots of nice features but even for second hand prices you could get a brand new Feldgrind, Brewrista scales and second hand Super Jolly for less.

I almost went for a second hand one, but slapped my self silly, what I wanted was a grinder that could sit along side my on-demand that was capable of grinding for brewed and espresso when I feel like single dosing (if I've got a few different beans on the go).

Unfortunately like the Vario going from brewed to espresso requires both burr change and adjustment to the grinder. (What I really want is a mini-EK43...







)

To conclude, its a great compact grinder that can grind by weight IF you want to do either espresso or brewed alone.


----------



## sarends (Dec 18, 2015)

I have owned one for 9 months - I love it:

I started out with pour overs and french press - worked great, and still does (adjusts on the fly - lots of adjustments)

For the past 2 1/2 months I've been using it for espresso and it is making some great shots with Quick Mill Lucca M58

And, the build quality is top notch

And, it grinds by time or weight

I can't think of any other grinder that comes close to the Forte in capabilities for the $ except maybe the Vario W. But, the Forte is built with many more metal parts.

Finally, Baratza tech support is nothing short of exceptional.


----------

